# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  antibiotik ikan

## darren febriano

saya bingung perbedaan antara acriflavine, oxitetracycline, prefuran, enrofloxacine, dsb..
biasanya untuk infeksi pada koi, yang aman koi lovers menggunakan apa?   ::

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## naqiyya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

